

Four physicists arrested by Homeland Security after particle collider b&e. - ortusdux
http://physicsbuzz.physicscentral.com/2011/04/low-water-mark-for-physics-buzz-team.html

======
winestock
At the bottom of the article, the following appears:

 __ _UPDATE @ 4:01 P.M. EDT_ __April Fools! The Physics Buzz team members are
each safely tucked into their cubicles and offices here in College Park. We
wish everyone a happy April Fools Day and would also like to extend an apology
to the Department of Homeland Security for any ill-will that came your way as
a result of this post. It was all in good fun!

